# pensacola pier



## mullet man (Mar 13, 2008)

does anyone know if the mullet have started running throught yet.have not had time to go and see for my self.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

I an big jarhead wad on Sunday and a few little wads yesterday..Sunday my net was about to hit them and I ran out of rope when it hit the water:banghead


----------

